

Disney's plan to modernize its theme parks - mattermark
http://www.fastcompany.com/3044283/the-messy-business-of-reinventing-happiness

======
NicoJuicy
Actually, Disney isn't much back here in the BeNeLux ( Europe - Belgium,
Netherlands, Luxembourg). There's a company called Studio 100, that's
expanding at a very rapid rate ( it's like a web app but in real life) - Their
main base is like 25 km's from my home.

It has themeparks, licences it's figures ( popular ones) to other theme parks
for 2 % of the revenue ( Tsjechië, Poland, ..) , tv-shows ( and owns a channel
that is hugely popular with kids), they have popular music artists ( k3 =
dutch), they have a other variation of there figures in Germany where they are
also popular.

Now they are probably expanding their "swimming" pools design with cities (
they have created a first one that is pretty popular)

Their pricing model is pretty optimized, 1 time tickets are expensive, but
there are also subscription models for people close to the theme park,
swimming pool, ... which makes it cheaper ( kids nag, so people are almost
obligated to buy the subscription model :P )

They are creating a mobile app to take over the digital world ( instead of
only tv, theme parks) - it's called Wanagogo and Belgians are probably there
beta market - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to7zRw-
bKW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to7zRw-bKW8) ( dutch trailer) - website
: [http://www.wanagogo.com/be/nl/home](http://www.wanagogo.com/be/nl/home)

I'm quite interested how this turns up, they have a lot of good/smart people
in their marketing/executing team obviously ( except that the font in their
website is unreadable :p )

PS. Licensing their theme parks gives them the extra benefit of rapid growth
of their web application in the future ( just my opinion)

PS2. Fun fact, one of the CEO's of Studio 100 once had a song, i would give a
huge party for everyone when i have 10 million. He gave the party:
[http://www.nagru.com/foto/index.php?image=DSC_8768.jpg](http://www.nagru.com/foto/index.php?image=DSC_8768.jpg)
( after a small reminder of the website above :P )

------
tajen
I don't understand: If everyone has a wristband which allows queueing less at
each attraction, then the percentage of people in a queue at any given time
drops. Therefore Disney would need more attractions, correct?

Apart from that, excellent article retracing the deployment of the Magic Band.
Given the title I was also expecting an analysis over a systematic improvement
program, but they nailed it at the beginning, saying the Parks division is
rather conservative.

~~~
Abraln
Someone used to live in Florida, and went to the parks there on vacation just
last year, I can confirm that even with 3rd party wait time optimization tools
(yes, they exist and they are awesome, I never go without using them
beforehand) it is impossible to do everything in a park in a single day.
Hollywood Studios might be possible on a slow day, but unlikely. Even skipping
attractions I am not as interested in, I am there from opening until closing.
So I would say that the only concern for the company is that vacationers who
go to a park over the course of two days(which the vast majority don't) may
only go for one. I would think that the improvement in visitor satisfaction
would more than cancel this out.

------
mcphage
Woah, woah, woah: from the sidebar: "Michael Jackson’s Captain EO, an awful
short film by George Lucas and Francis Ford Coppola, opens at Epcot Center."

Captain EO is AMAZING, not awful. I expect a full retraction!

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-07-17/how-whole-new-world-
te...](http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-07-17/how-whole-new-world-technology-
reinvented-disney), which points to this.

